# Fc Afc Wildwings Hurricane Storm



## Jimmie Darnell (Sep 22, 2003)

Cane is 100% amatuer trained. His record speaks for himself. Check out my website www.wildwingsretrievers.net Look under studs and boys. He is a pinpoint marker and runs blinds like they are marks. He is a great house dog. Located in Missouri. 573-276-7159


----------

